# Goethe pronunciación



## Nicodimo

Hola compañeros.

El nombre Goethe se pronuncia /gute/. ¿Es una regla que la cadena "oe" se pronuncia /u/? o ¿este es un caso excepcional?

Gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

Si con /gute/ te refieres a la pronunciación de la /u/ como en español (como en la palabra "g*u*sto"), te equivocas. "Goethe" se pronuncia como "Göthe" y es un sonido que no existe en español.

EDIT: No sé exactamente de dónde sale la idea de que se pronunciaría como /u/.

No obstante, tengo una suposición.

La secuencia "oe" se pronuncia /u/ en neerlandés. En inglés, el neerlandés se llama "Dutch", y eso no es lo mismo que "Deutsch", que es alemán. No obstante, también en neerlandés, "Goethe" se pronuncia con el mismo sonido que en alemán.


----------



## Tonerl

A mi parecer la pronunciacion correcta *para el nombre Goethe/Göthe sería*_*: guete*_;
al igual que lo leerias o pronunciarias en castellano


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> A mi parecer la pronunciacion correcta *para el nombre Goethe/Göthe sería*_*: guete*_;
> al igual que lo leerias o pronunciarias en castellano


Wirklich????

Es una aproximación, pero de ninguna manera es lo mismo. El sonido de la "e" "gu*e*te" en español sería la misma que el sonido de la primera "e" en "g*e*hen" o también la "ä" en "K*ä*se" en alemán, ¿no?


----------



## bwprius

Peterdg said:


> Wirklich????
> 
> Es una aproximación, pero de ninguna manera es lo mismo. El sonido de la "e" "gu*e*te" en español sería la misma que el sonido de la primera "e" en "g*e*hen" o también la "ä" en "K*ä*se" en alemán, ¿no?



Pues, sí, Peterdg, no puede ser más que una aproximación (más o menos logrado/cercana/alejada). 

Porque la palabra española "gueto" (que se pronuncia muy similar a "guete") no es, a mi parecer, igual al sonido de la "ö" alemana, tal y como yo la ha oído y pronunciado siempre ...


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> A mi parecer la pronunciacion correcta *para el nombre Goethe/Göthe sería*_*: guete*_;
> al igual que lo leerias o pronunciarias en castellano


? ? ? ? ? ! ! ! ! !


----------



## anahiseri

Si no queremos usar símbolos fonéticos, que mucha gente no maneja, habrá que explicar el sonido, ya que en español no existe combinación de letras que suene igual.
Para quien sepa francés, se parece al sonido de "feu". Guarda también bastante parecido con el sonido inglés en "girl" o "word". Y el que no se aclare con estos ejemplos, que escuche la perfecta pronunciación que ofrece la Wikipedia en inglés en su página sobre el escritor
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/GT_JWvG.ogg.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Y el que no se aclare con estos ejemplos, que escuche *la perfecta pronunciación que ofrece la Wikipedia en inglés* en su página sobre el escritor



Tengo la impresión de haber oído la pronunciación de Goethe/Göthe *en alemán*, no ?


----------



## anahiseri

Quería decir que es la wikipedia en lengua inglesa: en.wikipedia.org
en la Wikipedia en español no se puede escuchar la pronunciación
Pensándolo bien, como tengo cuenta en Wikipedia, la puedo añadir (poniendo un enlace al mismo sitio que enlaza la Wikipedia en inglés) para que los hispanoparlantes se enteren....

por cierto, otro error común en España es decir Goethe sin pronunciar la "e" final, o sea, a la inglesa o a la francesa


----------



## Nicodimo

Hola. Gracias por las respuestas, pero creo que no se entendió mi duda. Mi pregunta es: ¿cómo se pronuncia en alemán la cadena "oe"? Simplemente eso.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Nicodimo said:


> Mi pregunta es: ¿cómo se pronuncia en alemán la cadena "oe"? Simplemente eso.



Creo que ya te respondió anahiseri al postear el enlance de la pronunciación de _Goethe_.

El sonido /ɶ/ es una vocal semiabierta anterior redondeada, básicamente una "e abierta" /ɛ/ (del inglés "bed") pronunciada con los labios abocinados.

Vocal semiabierta anterior redondeada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Alemanita

Nicodimo said:


> Hola. Gracias por las respuestas, pero creo que no se entendió mi duda. Mi pregunta es: ¿cómo se pronuncia en alemán la cadena "oe"? Simplemente eso.



Hola.
Depende de la palabra.
En el nombre propio Goethe se pronuncia con la "ö" (puedes lograr el sonido poniendo la boca como si quisieras decir 'oooo' pero diciendo 'eee' y obtendrás un sonido aproximado).
Asimismo, en el nombre de la ciudad Moers el sonido es "ö".
Pero la ciudad Soest se pronuncia "Soost". 
Cosas de la historia.
Si hoy en día te encuentras en un texto escrito con un montón de "oe", "ae" y "ue" es que la persona no tiene "ö", "ä" o "ü" en su teclado.
Un saludo al paisito.


----------



## anahiseri

Nicodimo, una cosa muy básica pero que nadie ha dicho explícitamente, tal vez porque lo damos por supuesto: la pronunciación de *oe* es la misma que la de *ö*. El alemán actual usa normalmente la grafía *ö* (salvo crucigramas), pero en algunos nombres propios, como el que nos ocupa, o el ejemplo de geografía que ha puesto Alemanita, perdura la *oe.*


----------



## Bonjules

Por qué no tratar lo siguiente.
Apunta los labios como dando un besito superficial a un nene o una amiga;
la lengua se queda bastante en frente, pero el punto se queda detrás los dientes bajos
Ahora trata de decir  "o"
Lo que debería salir es lo que quieres.
Si no te sale, empuja la lengua mas al frente, manteniendo el punto detrás…..


----------



## Penyafort

TheCrociato91 said:


> El sonido /ɶ/ es una vocal semiabierta anterior redondeada, básicamente una "e abierta" /ɛ/ (del inglés "bed") pronunciada con los labios abocinados.



¿Estás seguro de que es la semiabierta? La wikipedia inglesa la transcribe como semicerrada: ['ɡøːtə]

Sería como la eu francesa de _peu_.



anahiseri said:


> por cierto, otro error común en España es decir Goethe sin pronunciar la "e" final, o sea, a la inglesa o a la francesa



Se hace mucho, también lo hacen con Nietzsche, y personalmente lo odio. 

Al hablar en español, en mi opinión lo más correcto sin sonar afectado es leerlo como Guete. Es lo más cercano que hay al original usando el sistema fonológico del español. Aunque la neutra final esté en verdad tan cerca de _e _como de _a_, decir Gueta se alejaría de la ortografía del nombre y podría llevar a confusión con un nombre femenino o con un conocido pinchadiscos.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Penyafort said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que es la semiabierta? La wikipedia inglesa la transcribe como semicerrada: ['ɡøːtə]



Vaya, la verdad es que no me acuerdo de donde la he sacado. Efectivamente ha de pronunciarse con la semicerrada.
También puede que simplemente me haya equivocado por ver que se estaba hablando del nexo <oe>. Bueno, de todas formas lo siento por la confusión y te agradezco que me hayas corregido. Desafortunadamente ya no puedo modificar ni borrar mi mensaje.

Lo único que puedo hacer es dejar el enlace a la página Wikipedia del sonido correcto: Vocal semicerrada anterior redondeada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Editado para añadir un comentario sobre la pronunciación: los catalanes no deberíais tener dificultades para pronunciar la /ə/ final, ¿no? Conque que para vosotros me parece una buena idea visualizar Goethe como Gueta a la hora de articularlo.


----------



## baufred

... para oir - con variaciones de voces:
Aussprache von Goethe: Wie man Goethe auf Deutsch, Französisch, Englisch, Bairisch, Japanisch ausspricht
Saludos ...


----------



## Penyafort

TheCrociato91 said:


> los catalanes no deberíais tener dificultades para pronunciar la /ə/ final, ¿no? Conque que para vosotros me parece una buena idea visualizar Goethe como Gueta a la hora de articularlo.



En realidad, se puede dejar también como Guete. La /ə/ final en catalán puede venir escrita como -a (_para_) o como -e (_pare_) y suele seguir criterios etimológicos.


----------

